# اين تباع خامات الصابون السائل في الاسكندرية؟؟؟؟



## mido303 (8 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمته وبركاته ياريت لو حد يعرف مكان بيع خامات الصابون السائل في الاسكندرية (ويكون موثوق فيه طبعاً)؟؟؟؟ " سلفونيك اسيد - صودا كاوية سائلة - تكسابون - كمبرلان - تراي ايثانول امين - ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم " و العطر المستخدم في الصابون نوعه ايه؟؟؟ واقدر اجيبه منين؟؟؟


----------



## بروفيشنل كنترول (18 ديسمبر 2012)

أمام نقطة شريف الشرق الاوسط شركة محترمة واسعارهم معقولة


----------



## العجمىى (18 ديسمبر 2012)

انا من الاسكندرية انت منين بظبط الشرق الاوسط كويس والمخازن كويس بس حتلاقى الاسعار متفوتة بنسبة لسلفونيك لو عايز كمية خده من المصانع الموجود فى برج العرب حتلاقى اوفر من اى تاجر


----------



## mido303 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

الف الف شكر ع الرد , وجزاكم الله خيرا على الاهتمام وانا كل الي محتاجه في الاول اني اشتري من تجار وبعد كده لما اتاكد من التركيبة ابقى اشتري من المصانع مباشرة عشان ف الاول حشتري كميات بسيطة مش كبيرة وطبعا المصنع مش حيرضى يبعلي كميات بسيطة واخيرا جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## xspeeder (19 ديسمبر 2012)

العطارين ان شاء الله


----------



## محمدعمار (20 ديسمبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بالنسبة للخامات موجوده فى مركز الزهراء للمنظفات وتجارة الجمله العصافرة قبلى شارع الصاوى
عنده جميع المواد الخام واسعاره كويسه وجوده عاليه


----------



## mido303 (21 ديسمبر 2012)

محمدعمار قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته بالنسبة للخامات موجوده فى مركز الزهراء للمنظفات وتجارة الجمله العصافرة قبلى شارع الصاوى عنده جميع المواد الخام واسعاره كويسه وجوده عاليه


 منتحرمش منك يا ا/ محمد وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ahmed abo forn (4 يناير 2013)

انا تحت امرك و عندى كل اللى تحتاجه 01227426831


----------



## sarana (5 يناير 2013)

فى شركة شهاب الخامات جيدة و الاسعار ثابتة بخلاف شركات اخرى رقم الشركة 3927488

العنوان 15ش سيدى المتولى امتداد ش فؤاد


----------

